# GAME SIX: Celtics (2-3) vs. Houston (2-3)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Mongol rule in China was brought to an end after civil war among Mongol princes and an increasing conversion to the sedentary Chinese way of life that robbed the Mongol military machine of much of its effectiveness. Repeated natural disasters were followed by a massive peasant rebellion that the alien rulers could not quell. The Mandate of Heaven now shifted to Zhu Yuanzhang, a peasant leader who became eminent during the rebellions. After eliminating his rivals, Zhu Yuanzhang established the Ming Dynasty in 1368, with his capital city first in Nanjing and later in Beijing. Zhu Yuanzhang was historically known as Emperor Taizu.
> 
> The Ming Dynasty was the last native Chinese dynasty to rule the empire. Spanning almost three centuries between the fall of the Mongol Yuan Dynasty (1271 - 1368) and the rise of the Manchu Qing Dynasty (1644 - 1911), the Ming reunited what is now called China proper after almost 400 years of foreign incursion and occupation.


http://www.travelchinaguide.com/intro/history/ming.htm

And all Houston had to do was pass in a card four years ago, and the second Ming dynasty was started...oh how the times have changed.

The Rockets are in town tonight to exchange plesentries with our beloved gentleman of round ball and hardwood. They have struggled through five games going 2-3 with wins against Sacramento and in New Jersey on either end of losses against New Orleans/Oklahoma City, Orlando, and in Miami. It should be noted that the Rockets are 2-0 with Tracy McGrady and 0-3 when he has back spasms and a suit.

McGrady has ben rather intense in the two games he played, averaging 29.0 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 4.0 apg, 2.0 bpg, and 1.0 spg, while shooting 47% from the floor and 60% from the arch. Yao Ming has put up his usual 20 ppg and 8.8 rpg to go with 2.8 bpg, which makes you think that he is what he is and Houston isn't going to win a championship with him, but they'll make about a bajillion dollars instead. Derek Anderson is the third Rocket in double figures with 11.2 ppg, but he shots a lot and hits only 34% from the floor. Juwan Howard is playing respectably with 8.8 ppg and 6.2 rpg. Jon Barry went off for 24 to lead the Rockets in the opener, but has scored just 18 points in the last five games bringing his average to 8.4 ppg off the bench. Rafer Alston is starting at point guard, averaging 7.4 ppg, 5.2 apg, and 4.6 rpg, but is shooting a brilliant 31.7% from the floor. Stromile Swift is finally having his "breakout year" with 7.0 ppg and 4.8 rpg to go with 34% shooting in 21.0 mpg off the bench.

The Rockets as a team are shooting just 40.9% from the floor, but are defending well as the opposition is shooting a beautiful 39.8% from the floor. So which will hold true? The Rockets defense, or the Celtics impressive ability to allow other teams to hit shots at a 46.9% clip? Only time will tell.

Expect to see a whole lot of Mark Blount and Raef LaFrentz jump shots as the strategy will be to make Yao Ming travel to open the paint for Paul Pierce in the post and Ricky Davis driving to the basket. If the Celtics want to have any shot at all in this game, they will have to make sure that a third Rocket does not establish a hot hand and score as Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady will be able to get theirs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Merging these threads would mean the actual game thread post will be third so:



CanteriWalker said:


> Any luck of winning this one?
> Will T-Mac play?I hope not.





Lanteri said:


> Yes. The Celtics made Yao look pretty bad last year from what I recall. While neither of us are the same team it should definitely be good mtchup. We need to get Yao in foul trouble, and hope the role players don't step up.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I liked last years game threads better Agoo. They had more pictures and good jokes. 

I precieve this game to similar to San Antonio. I know Houston is not near the team the Spurs are, but who is going to guard Yao? Pierce will have his hands full with McGrady, unless Davis is on him, in which case he will have his hands full.

If we are going to win this we need a productive bench, a 25 or higher point performance from Paul, and a 20 point performance from Tyree Ricardo. We need to contain Yao from grabbing all the boards, and keep Mcgrady from shooting the lights out.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I just may be able to see this one tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I just may be able to see this one tonight.


What made that possible?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> I liked last years game threads better Agoo. They had more pictures and good jokes.
> 
> I precieve this game to similar to San Antonio. I know Houston is not near the team the Spurs are, but who is going to guard Yao? Pierce will have his hands full with McGrady, unless Davis is on him, in which case he will have his hands full.
> 
> If we are going to win this we need a productive bench, a 25 or higher point performance from Paul, and a 20 point performance from Tyree Ricardo. We need to contain Yao from grabbing all the boards, and keep Mcgrady from shooting the lights out.


I disagree. 

T-Mac and Yao will get theirs no matter what you do. The Celtics have to shut down everyone else.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Luther Head is a very good, young point guard. The Delonte West matchup should be interesting as West has fared well against some great point guards.

Tracy McGrady is one of the best players in the league right now.

Yao Ming has been very good and will certainly shut down our big man on defense and do well on offense.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> What made that possible?


I found a streaming live sports site, watched Raps/Sonics just a little while ago. With a little luck, the Celts game will be on tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Cool.

Maybe you'll be able to watch a lot more games this year instead of using a gamecast.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I disagree.
> 
> T-Mac and Yao will get theirs no matter what you do. The Celtics have to shut down everyone else.


I don't get why you disagree with me....If they are going to get theirs then wouldn't trying to limit them win you the game? I don't think anyone else is capable of killing our team. I get what you are saying, but not why you disagree.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Maybe you'll be able to watch a lot more games this year instead of using a gamecast.


*Crosses fingers*. That would be absolutely outstanding.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> I don't get why you disagree with me....If they are going to get theirs then wouldn't trying to limit them win you the game? I don't think anyone else is capable of killing our team. I get what you are saying, but not why you disagree.


It's very difficult to try and limit them. You can double one guy but then that leaves the other open. And you most certainly cannot double T-Mac AND Yao..


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

what are thoughts about us getting a win today? Anyone know whats up with the status of TMac, other than its the second game of a back-to-back on a sore back.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

i dont think we even have to double yao. i like him but hes not a dominant player yet. he is going to get his 15-20 but i doubt he necessarily dominates us one on one. T-Mac is still hurting if I remember correctly but he may warrant a double obviously. Mark Blounts Js should be key because Yao struggles to get back down the floor on occasion. I dont know if we will win but I see it as a winnable game.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Excellent defense by Pierce on that last possession by T-Mac. 

Celtics coming out strong so far today...


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

great d on tmac by pp on 1st matchup and caused a turnover

pp proved those haters wrong in this thread

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=215795


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice move by Delonte on the penetration there. 

Great steal by Ricky for the fast break dunk. 

13-4 Celtics 6:59 to go in the 1st, Rockets timeout.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

great start, pierce the only starter not to score yet, a good sign. So is pierce matching up with TMac every time so far?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

goNBAjayhawks said:


> great start, pierce the only starter not to score yet, a good sign. So is pierce matching up with TMac every time so far?


Yes.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

KU Konnection Pierce to LaFrentz, I'm liking it.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

so maybe a reason why Pierce said that stuff when he did, wanted to make sure everyone saw him play D on Tmac today.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Pierce to Raef for ANOTHER 3. 

Raef is 3 for 3 from beyond the arc now.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Ku Konnection!!!!!!!!


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Pierce on pace for a Trip-Doub, or at least a very good all-around game.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Make it 4 for 4...


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Raef comes out en fuego!!!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

28-14 after 1. 

LaFrentz leading the way with 14 points, and Blount with 6. 

Celtics are doing a great job of making Yao look bad.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

how does the Pierce for All-Def 1st team look, Tmac 2-3. how's his effort?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz is playing great, forcing Yao to guard him at the perimeter.

Blount, too, with his 16-18 foot jump shot. Yao is really bad when trying to do this and cannot use his great post defense when he is brought out to the three-point line.

Tracy McGrady is also being pressured, committing three turnovers.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I hate Brian Scalabrine (and Doc Rivers' use of the second unit).

Ricky Davis is seperating himself from his defender really well.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

End of the first (a while ago).

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#d40026">*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafer Alston, PG</td><td>4</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td>12</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Anderson, GF</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Juwan Howard, F</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td>10</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luther Head, G</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jon Barry, SG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stromile Swift, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dikembe Mutombo, C</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*7-19*</td><td>*0-5*</td><td>*0-2*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*14*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*36.8%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (7)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>8</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>9</td><td>5-6</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>11</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>11</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*11-26*</td><td>*4-8*</td><td>*2-2*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*28*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*42.3%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 1 (2)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice start...

Pierce is playing great D and being very unselfish when he gets the ball outside, passing to open people on the perimeter.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

8 turnovers to just 1, that really helps i heard.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce nails a 3. Nice look from Dickau. Im impressed with how we haven't let up on the run yet.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dickau is a pretty good offensive point guard, but his defense is atrocious.

The good: his pass to Ryan Gomes on the break (though Gomes missed the layup).
The bad: two fouls against David Wesley. Dickau is really slow.

Al Jefferson showed improve awarness with that block.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Well, no such luck watching the game tonight... NBA Action is on the stream instead of an actual NBA game, for some reason...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We'll try to update you in this game thread (along with a gamecast).

Maybe you can catch the next Celtics game.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, Prem. Appreciated.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What happens when you're PG hustles for an offensive rebound, falls and is on the floor for five seconds? A 3 pointer for the Rockets.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

5 for 5 for Raef


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Raef is 5-5 from the arc!!!hot hands!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn, Raef is on point from beyond the arc.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Raef doing his best to thwart the Rockets charge.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice clean up put back slam for Raef.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz:

17 Points
1-2 two-point field goal attempts.
*5-5 three-point *field goal attempts.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Raef Lafrentz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

6 for 6...


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Raef can drop 40 pts if he wants to tonight :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Good play by Blount with the extra pass to LaFrentz for the layup.

Yao Ming is pretty frustrated with the Celtics' defense. I didn't see that coming.

LaFrentz with another three: 22 points.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

And another! Are the Rockets capable of defending the three pointer from LaF? Is Yao guarding him and unable to guard him on the perimeter?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

And yet another 3!!!!!!!!!! Un freakin believable


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

7 for 7


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*7-7*.

27 Points.

My oh my.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

What the hell got into Raef 7 FOR 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Give the ball to Raef.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

You gotta be kidding me...

Why can't they defend the three from Raef?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> And another! Are the Rockets capable of defending the three pointer from LaF? Is Yao guarding him and unable to guard him on the perimeter?


Yes. Pierce is penetrating, which causes Yao to remain in the post. Pierce is smart enough to kick the ball out to LaFrentz (or West) at the corner for the three.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I say Raef enters the 3 point shootout at the all-star break.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok, I just tuned in on sportsline.com (I don't get live games here). Can someone please tell me, what is happening out there. LaFrentz 27 points in only one half of the game? Oh my ****ing god, I can't say nothing else .

peace


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Greg: You just beat Danny Ainge's 6 for 6 record. Did you ever shoot 3s like that?

Raef: I'm glad it was Danny I beat... 
:rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks and Gerald Green looking sharps with their suits.

LaFrentz has a pretty deep voice.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

for a second there i thought pierce was gonna have more assists than points going into halftime. So who finishes with more points Blount or Pierce?  PP with T-D ambitions.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston up eleven, 55-44.

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#d40026">*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafer Alston, PG</td><td>4</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td>20</td><td>4-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Anderson, GF</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Juwan Howard, F</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td>14</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Moochie Norris, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bob Sura, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dion Glover, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>13</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luther Head, G</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jon Barry, SG</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Bowen, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lonny Baxter, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stromile Swift, FC</td><td>9</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dikembe Mutombo, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*15-32*</td><td>*4-10*</td><td>*10-15*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*44*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*46.9%*</td><td>*40.0%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 13 (14)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>19</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>18</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>18</td><td>10-12</td><td>7-7</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>27</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>20</td><td>2-7</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>16</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>7</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*22-47*</td><td>*9-14*</td><td>*2-2*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*55*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*46.8%*</td><td>*64.3%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 2 (9)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> LaFrentz has a pretty deep voice.


I noticed that after Game 1 of the playoffs last year. It suits him, he's a big man.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

imagine raef with the voice of delonte west :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

alright baby lets get things rollin, GO C's


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Raef wasting no time! Neither did Tmac


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What's truly impressing is the Ricky Davis-Paul Pierce combo on offense where Pierce controls the ball and Ricky uses his off-ball movement to seperate himself from his defender so that Pierce can find him. Ricky Davis' mid-range jumper is automatic on some nights.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

32 is Raef's career high. 7 is his career high for 3pt FG


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are shooting 66.7% from the perimeter (10-15)


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

lol at Pierce's airball

LOL at "twac's" airball !!!


good move by twac though


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

hahahaha at yao on the ground then blount falling and somehow delonte fell also 

hahahahahaha


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

raef takes the charge from J how


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's like an exhibition.

Ricky to Pierce for three.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

ricky with the fast break and behind the back dribble to pass his defender than hits a free throw line jumpah!!!! :banana:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I think this is just going to be a 3 point contest for the rest of the game.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

wow..what a killer night by the Celts.If they can maintain like this throughout the season,damn..i dunno what to say.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I stand corrected. The Celtics have absolutely shut down McGrady so far.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Stromile Swift with a monster dunk from Yao.

Pierce responds with a baseline dunk.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

pierce drives baseline for a 2 handed dunk!! 

blew by twac
RAWWRRR!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I stand corrected. The Celtics have absolutely shut down McGrady so far.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I stand corrected. The Celtics have absolutely shut down McGrady so far.


don't get to excited. The nets shut McGrady down for 3 quarters last night . . . . and then he dropped 20 on us in the fourth to win.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> don't get to excited. The nets shut McGrady down for 3 quarters last night . . . . and then he dropped 20 on us in the fourth to win.


Yeah, but were not the Nets... :clown:


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Yeah, but were not the Nets... :clown:


 :biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

So Pierce doesn't put any effort on defense, eh? 

Great play.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice hustle by Pierce...Goin to the hardwood!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

now how many superstars dives for loose balls like pierce... :angel:


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> So Pierce doesn't put any effort on defense, eh?
> 
> Great play.



exactly!!

and he almost picked off twac too


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Paul Pierce starting to get his, how has his defense (effort) been?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

20 Pt Lead!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gomes with a tip-in after a Jefferson miss and then he preceeds to trip over Juwan Howard (?) who is on the floor. You got to love the kid.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

goNBAjayhawks said:


> Paul Pierce starting to get his, how has his defense (effort) been?


Spectacular. Nothing short of awesome.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Despite the 20 point lead, I'm not a fan of who Doc has out there right now...


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Ryan Gomes, as i said on draft night (as did other C's fans), was an AWESOME steal!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz in the third quarter: 1-3 for two points (0-1 three-pointers). One rebound and one block in seven minutes.

Well, you couldn't have expected him to continue his pace of 54 points.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics up 21 after three, 84-63:

 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#d40026">*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafer Alston, PG</td><td>17</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td>27</td><td>5-10</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Anderson, GF</td><td>17</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Juwan Howard, F</td><td>21</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td>23</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Moochie Norris, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bob Sura, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dion Glover, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>20</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luther Head, G</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jon Barry, SG</td><td>14</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Bowen, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lonny Baxter, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stromile Swift, FC</td><td>15</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dikembe Mutombo, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*21-49*</td><td>*5-13*</td><td>*16-25*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*29*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*63*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*42.9%*</td><td>*38.5%*</td><td>*64.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 16 (20)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>27</td><td>7-13</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>29</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>25</td><td>11-15</td><td>7-8</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>29</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>31</td><td>4-11</td><td>2-6</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>28</td><td>6-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>11</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*33-70*</td><td>*11-20*</td><td>*7-8*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*84*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*47.1%*</td><td>*55.0%*</td><td>*87.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (13)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I knew LaF would fade in the 2nd half.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I knew LaF would fade in the 2nd half.


He hasn't been playing.

As he makes his way to the scorers table....


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Looks like Al is having some issues out there...



> He hasn't been playing.


According to Prem, he played over half of the 3rd Q.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

They put a man out on Raef. And if you didn't notice it opened up the scoring for everyone else (Pierce and Davis)


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Looks like Al is having some issues out there...
> 
> 
> According to Prem, he played over half of the 3rd Q.


I wasnt reffering to him not being in, I was saying as in he wasn't trying to score.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ouch. Rockets fans are feeling downright embarassed right now.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I smell a triple double....


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> I smell a triple double....


Me too...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

P-2 triple double watch, 16/9/7.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce with a three after Ricky misses one and gets the rebound.

This is the best passing effort from a team that I've seen in a long time.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Come on doc, let the kids play.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Does Pierce have a triple double? Or did Doc take him out too soon.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Pierce had 19/10/7.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Does Pierce have a triple double? Or did Doc take him out too soon.


He's out...and I think they're taking Raef out too now. Oh well, he'll get a new career high sooner or later.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Hopefully he gets a standing O when he comes out...


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

anyone want to ponder that maybe Pierce was trying to get a rise out of his shot-blockers (Raef and Blount) saying he didnt have a big man to help him out. The two have 5 combined blocks tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Please give Orien Greene more minutes.

Thanks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We're three and three (second in the Atlantic; half game behind Philly).

Rematch with Detroit next.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Final: Boston by twenty, 102-82.



> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;" colspan="14">*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J HOWARD, F</td><td>22</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D ANDERSON, F</td><td>17</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Y MING, C</td><td>30</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T MCGRADY, G</td><td>28</td><td>5-10</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R ALSTON, G</td><td>29</td><td>2-9</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">L HEAD</td><td>20</td><td>2-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-6</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D WESLEY</td><td>32</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-4</td><td>7-8</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D MUTOMBO</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J BARRY</td><td>23</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>4-5</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S SWIFT</td><td>26</td><td>7-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-8</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R BOWEN</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M NORRIS</td><td>3</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*27-72*</td><td>*6-19*</td><td>*22-35*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*28*</td><td>*41*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*82*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*37.5%*</td><td>*31.6%*</td><td>*62.9%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 20 (23)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">P PIERCE, F</td><td>37</td><td>5-13</td><td>3-8</td><td>6-6</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R LAFRENTZ, F</td><td>34</td><td>12-19</td><td>7-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>32</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M BLOUNT, C</td><td>32</td><td>8-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R DAVIS, G</td><td>37</td><td>8-16</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D WEST, G</td><td>34</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R GOMES</td><td>19</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A JEFFERSON</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D DICKAU</td><td>16</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K PERKINS</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J REED</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">B SCALABRINE</td><td>8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">O GREENE</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
> ...


 <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="9"></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I got a little excited with this victory. 










Go Celtics! 

:clown:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Indeed you did.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

goNBAjayhawks said:


> anyone want to ponder that maybe Pierce was trying to get a rise out of his shot-blockers (Raef and Blount) saying he didnt have a big man to help him out. The two have 5 combined blocks tonight.



Maybe, but as far as I remember we're the team with the 2nd most blocks in the league...so I don't know how much/if those comments were going at Raef and/or Blount.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

HAHA....wtf Lant...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> HAHA....wtf Lant...


 :biggrin: I took that picture way back last year when we won that game in the playoffs. The game we blew the Pacers out without that Antoine scrub.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Maybe, but as far as I remember we're the team with the 2nd most blocks in the league...so I don't know how much/if those comments were going at Raef and/or Blount.



Ok...so we're in the top 10...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> :biggrin: I took that picture way back last year when we won that game in the playoffs. The game we blew the Pacers out without that Antoine scrub.


When I lack inspiration...I will be sure to use that for a game thread.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

As good as this game was, I'm still concerned that the bench only scored 13 points, and 8 of those were from Gomes. If the bench doesn't start learning how to score, the starters will likely burn out as the season goes on. Speaking of which, of the 5 starters, Blount had the fewest rebounds. I like his effort on the offensive end, but he needs to grab more boards. I'm still pleased we've beaten 2 decent Western Conference teams, though. Let's see how we fare on the road.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

LaFrentz!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Bench strength is a concern, but I'm encouraged at how much the Celts are playing team ball. 
They did a great job finding the open man. 
It also seems that a different player steps up to shine every night, which makes us a lot stronger. 
Liking what I'm seeing from Gomes, but I am not at all surprised.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

mrsister said:


> As good as this game was, I'm still concerned that the bench only scored 13 points, and 8 of those were from Gomes. If the bench doesn't start learning how to score, the starters will likely burn out as the season goes on. Speaking of which, of the 5 starters, Blount had the fewest rebounds. I like his effort on the offensive end, but he needs to grab more boards. I'm still pleased we've beaten 2 decent Western Conference teams, though. Let's see how we fare on the road.



Hopefully they'll keep struggeling and it teaches Doc that it's ok to mix players up. It doesn't need to be two completly separate teams on the floor.

I agree with Blount and rebounding, but I don't think it's really that bad. I know he's a big man, but as long as the other team is not taking the ball out of his hands, he doesn't have to rebound when everyone else is doing a good job. Last year people weren't mad at him for not rebounding, they were mad for him losing balls that were right under his nose.


----------

